# Buying A Corker on a Budget



## TARRENEL

I was looking at this corker

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ECONOMIC-FL...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_210&hash=item27c25970f8

not sure if it is any good. I am only going to be making 1 gallon to 3 gallon batches. I f that corker isnt any good what about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portuguese-...616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e2c34b0


Not sure if i put this thread in the right place. Sorry if i didnt


----------



## roblloyd

My floor corker looks just like that. If it is the same get that one. So much easier than the hand model.

Not sure about the China description. Maybe they are all made in China?


----------



## Julie

I would definitely go with a floor corker, I could never use the hand corker, my husband had to do the corking then. But that floor corker is only $29? that is pretty cheap. That thing looks like of chintzy and I would be concern on how long it would last, you know you only get what you pay for.


----------



## Runningwolf

go with the floor corker!


----------



## Wade E

Get yourself a Port. Or Italian floor corker! Any other model and you will kick yourself in the arse!


----------



## grapeman

Stay away from the double lever one unless you have a lot of upper body strength to shove the corks in.

A third floor corker option is this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Floor-Corker-Corking-Wine-Bottles-Burgundy-Portuguese-/280621201498
which is a Excelvin Burgundy Floor Corker by Distrivin and are kind of a cross between the Portuguese and Italian ones.


----------



## Bailey

My first impression of the floor corker you linked to: Stay Away! I've made one or two foreign purchases on Ebay. I would not recommend it. The English in the add is not so good. He even states not to compare it to the portugese style corker. My take is it's a knock-off of a good design.

Check your local home brew shop - I rented for $5 per day for my first few batches. I watched Craigslist along the way and found one for $40 - used, but I could touch, see, try it before I bought it.


And, stay away from the two handle lever style, doesn't work well and is a pita from all I've read.

Good luck!


----------



## Runningwolf

bailey said:


> my first impression of the floor corker you linked to: Stay away! I've made one or two foreign purchases on ebay. I would not recommend it. The english in the add is not so good. He even states not to compare it to the portugese style corker. My take is it's a knock-off of a good design.
> 
> Check your local home brew shop - i rented for $5 per day for my first few batches. I watched craigslist along the way and found one for $40 - used, but i could touch, see, try it before i bought it.
> 
> 
> And, stay away from the two handle lever style, doesn't work well and is a pita from all i've read.
> 
> Good luck!





*excellent advice!!!!!!*


----------



## LanMan

I have one like this but I only do 2-3 batches of wine a yearhttp://www.fermentstation.com/racking-bottling/corkers/easy-double-lever-corker.html
Works good for me but I am sure if you do primarily wine you will want a floor corker


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

the floor corker *looks* like the Portugese one I sell but the quotes of 'for private bottler only' and 'don't compare to...' throw up some red flags. the other hand corker I sell for $19.99, not much of an E bay bargain.
If you are wanting a good floor corker, spend the few bucks more and get the real one, you'll be happier in the long run.

LanMan, I have the same one at the same price. If you want a hand held model, this is the one I recomend, the 'real' Portugese floor corker is the cats meow!

Edit: after looking at the photos of the one on E-bay and the one I have here at home, no comparison, the "real" one is lots better. Two of the big tip offs are the screws on the side of the housing ( the Portugese has two large bolts, one on each side, the e bay one has none) and the spring on the bottom of the bottle holder looks flimsy with no locking mechinisum. I could go on........


----------



## REDBOATNY

Save up for a portugese. Every thing I ever went cheap on, I ended up buying twice. 

Don't overlook screw top bottles, I have been using them for my friends apple wine and they seem to work fine. My father used screw top for years with no problem.


----------



## milbrosa

grapeman said:


> Stay away from the double lever one unless you have a lot of upper body strength to shove the corks in.
> 
> A third floor corker option is this one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Floor-Corker-Corking-Wine-Bottles-Burgundy-Portuguese-/280621201498
> which is a Excelvin Burgundy Floor Corker by Distrivin and are kind of a cross between the Portuguese and Italian ones.



That's the one I have, and it works really well.


----------

